# where to find a market for goat meat



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

My boyfriend is interested and I'm just not sure where to go to find out if there is a market for meat goats. We live in VT but maybe someone else can direct us on where to look and who to talk to and any other pointers you might have for newbies to the meat goat world.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For starters put up a flyer at your local feed store. Check out the sale barn prices to see what the going rate is. Charge at least 10% above.
Another thing you might consider is checking out any ethnic markets & asking if you can put your business card or a flyer there.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am not going commercial by any means, but will want to sell my wethers. I asked the Hispanic lady who works at our local grocery store if she knew anyone that would be wanting to buy. Her eyes lite up! She said to definitely let her know when I have some for sale. Now all I have to figure out is how much to charge!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our state has a meat goat association that goat meat producers can join. Perhaps your state/or neighboring state has something like this too that can help you with all the legal aspects of this market. Are you thinking to actually sell the meat or the goat to be used as meat?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep wherever there is a hispanic population at all you will most likely have a market  My husband's family are hispanic, and love goat and sheep meat. In fact if we don't sell the two boys we have, they'll end up being used for a party or whatnot. I don't like goat meat, but my husband and kids do, so I'd be willing to learn to cook it for them. 

Here in KY I checked the stockyard report and 40-80lb kids were selling for average of $250! So that's very average on what a local breeder told me --- $2.80lb. 

Maybe you can google stockyard results then your state and see if you can find a report?


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going to start doing some research.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It is difficult to make money in the goat meat market. There is a large ranch out of Northern California. I think it is called Copeland's ranch of Grenada, CA that sells goat meat. Their ranch is huge with several different herds of goats. They roam on great areas of land too and are healthy. I can try to find their website if you wanted ideas.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Here in KY I checked the stockyard report and 40-80lb kids were selling for average of $250! So that's very average on what a local breeder told me --- $2.80lb.


Are you sure the $250 wasn't carcass weight, aka CWT, aka per 100lbs?
That would be $2.50 per pound. Similar to what the breeder told you.
Still that's good money. I watched "The Other Sale" on DVA Auction 
today. Registered breeding stock is still bringing very good money. 
Just a guess, I'd say the were averaging about $1500. Not kidding.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I think there is $ to be made in meat goats as long as you are a good business man/woman. However, it takes time and practice and you won't get rich overnight. There is a good meat goat marketing list from Cornell in NY you can join. It will give you some basic ideas for how things are moving.


----------

